# 2013 Wyoming Antelope Hunt



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Here's a link to my post about our hunt this year in Wyoming. We knocked down 5 bucks in 36 hours. I think numbers were down a little bit from past years, but we saw a lot of bucks and had a great time.

The story and pics:

http://www.huntaddicts.com/wyoming-antelope-hunt-return-to-the-sage/


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Great story and pics, congrats to all and thanks for posting.

Uh.........lots of Horny Toads this year.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

I loved reading your story and seeing all the pics!! Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Great story, Fantastic success!

Once again, I just love it out there....


----------

